# Nutrition for a nursing mom



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

What should I be feeding Luna to make sure she recovers and has plenty of milk? She is very skinny, even thinner that when she started. I want to plump her backup to her 4.5 lb self


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The breeder who bred Trigger & Oakley fed high quality puppy food (Innova Puppy) to momma as well as canned food. The dry was always available but to stimulate her appetite she'd mix in very thoroughly the canned food with a bit of water.

You can also give Luna 3 cc of warm, flat beer every few hours to help keep her milk coming in strong for the first few days. If you have questions about that, shoot them over to LiMarChis...she does it with her bitches, and I guess many people use this technique too.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

First and foremost, you CAN NOT overfeed a lactating bitch. She should have food available at all times! I'm assuming you had her on a high quality puppy food for the past month. You should continue that until the pups are weaned. For the first week or so, add high calorie goodies like high quality canned puppy food, cottage cheese and boiled chicken, etc. Most do not like to eat dry kibble for atleast a few days. Nature tells them not to crunch down on anything. They want soft food. You also may need to put the bowl in the puppy box with her to get her to eat. Many will not leave the box to eat or void. So give the goodies while she in the bed if that's what it takes to get her eating and make sure that there's food in the bowl just outside the box at all times. When you see it's getting empty, fill it up again. Just remember - food = 24/7


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I would do a high quality puppy food and also some wet food.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I am currently feeding Royal Canin Chihuahua Puppy 30, only because Dutch came from the breeder with a large bag and I figured feeding them the same food was easier. I was going to switch them to Wellness Core but the kibble is a little large for them. I am feeding her Wellness Core and Wellness Puppy wet food as well as cottage cheese and I just boiled a chicken breast for her. She is so skinny and very hungry. She has a stomach of steel and nothing seems to upset her so we are open to most anything. I just want her to feel good and recover fast.

* I fed her puppy food her entire pregnancy (that is what I do with foster cats), is that why the puppies are so big?


----------

